# CO2 Diffuser- What do you use/like



## krazzz (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello, I have a 90 gallon freshwater planted tank and I want to add CO2. I am all set on the tank and regulator and just need to get the diffuser. There are just so many different styles to choose from. What model do you use and how do you like it? My initial preference is one of the inline models for use with a canister filter. I like this because of the ease of install and because it doesn't add anything inside the tank. Which ones work the best? Which ones are the most efficient? Which ones would you stay away from? Thanks in advance.


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

I've tried reactors and diffusers (glass/atomic/bazooka) and both does their job so it really just a matter of which you prefer... If you like, or not bothered, seeing co2 mist go with diffusers... If you don't want to see co2 mist, go with the reactor or the inline ones you mentioned (I think they still produce mist, but not much?)... Hope this helps...


- Message posted using Tapatalk app via iPad -


----------



## Willfull (Nov 9, 2011)

I like the glass diffusers just because of looks but I also use powerheads in a pinch. I once used a DIY inline reactor with my eheim and vapor-locked it overnight (expensive lesson) so I shy away from those.


----------



## ProjectCode858 (Nov 29, 2011)

I personally suggest cheapest you could find. When it gets old buy a new one. I wouldn't want to waste $30/$40 on one and have to worry that it breaks/get dirty and have to clean it. For that much I could get at least 7-8 new ones. Haha.


----------



## singolz (Oct 27, 2011)

Willfull said:


> I like the glass diffusers just because of looks but I also use powerheads in a pinch. I once used a DIY inline reactor with my eheim and vapor-locked it overnight (expensive lesson) so I shy away from those.


+1 to glass diffusers. nice sleek look with the tank.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

I have used one of the new atomic diffusers from GLA, and they work quite efficiently. I still have the Cal Aqua Labs inline co2 diffuser too on another tank.. I think the atomic co2 Diffusers are a step up for diffusing co2 nowadays, so atomic co2 diffusers for me.


----------



## krazzz (Oct 29, 2011)

I ended up going with the Sera Flore CO2 in-line active reactor. It seems to work very well and it is nice because there is nothing extra in my tank. I have it all hidden in the cabinet below.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I have an Eheim 1103 needle wheel pump mounted inline after my Eheim 2028 filter. When the CO2 is on, there is a very fine mist coming out of the spray bar. I don't mind seeing the mist. The pump has adjustable flow. I have it plumbed:
intake -> Eheim 2028 -> 35w UV -> Hydor 300w heater -> Eheim 1103 -> Spraybar

For a reactor, Google "Cerges' Reactor". It is a CO2 reactor made from a home water filter. It is a little different than the "Rex reactors."

I haven't tried the atomic, Up Aqua, etc diffusers, so I can't comment.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Oct 18, 2011)

I will be following this thread. I have a 75g and it seems that the smaller glass diffusers are just not cutting it for co2 diffusion. I just orderd and inline atomic diffuser and figure I will try that inline with my EHEIM PRO3 2075. If I am not happy with that then the next step for me would be a reactor. Not sure if I would go with DIY or produced one. The lack of thickness to the wallet these days is saying DIY so far tho. 

Other options I have tried are the powerhead blowing into a pre filter sponge with the co2 going through glass diffuser > powerhead intake > flowing into the pre filter sponge. I assume I am getting 100% diffusion this way but I just hooked it up this way today so will have to see how well this works tomorrow.


----------



## ProjectCode858 (Nov 29, 2011)

krazzz,

That works too. A bit more efficient than the diffuser method.


----------

